# BG-E9 Question.



## Heymarkolsen (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi!

I've just purchased this grip for my 60D and noticed that it doesn't seem to have any rubber sealing where it joins to the camera. I was wondering if this would increase the risk of dust and water entering the camera or is it designed to fit so tightly that it seals? I would have thought that they would put an O-ring on it but maybe I'm just being pedantic? Does anyone have any experience with this?

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## Heymarkolsen (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone?    ;D


----------



## Rat (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't have that camera or that grip, but my 5D3-grip connection isn't separately sealed either, no O-rings or anything. There's just half an inch of some foam on one side - but that doesn't look very watertight so that probably has another function. Anyway, apparently the coating on grip and camera seal the joint sufficiently, or so I now hope :-X


----------



## tome223 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've had my bg-e9 sine jan 2012 and haven't had an issue with it. It's definitely not sealed and no oring etc but I take it off frequently? About once a month and hit it with a microfiber cloth. Had it in the rain once under an umbrella and no moisture got between it - but was only exposed for several minutes total. Never had too much dust between but I always keep it in Tamrac bag when not in use. 

Grip is nice to have especially for long shoots and when in remote areas but I want to unload it before the 70d comes out and nobody wants to buy a used 60d grip.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Sep 24, 2012)

Heymarkolsen said:


> ... maybe I'm just being pedantic?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark.



Not pedantic, but quite possibly abstruse or perhaps pedagogic or possibly punctilious or even sententious.

But no, not pedantic ... ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2012)

Heymarkolsen said:


> I was wondering if this would increase the risk of dust and water entering the camera or is it designed to fit so tightly that it seals? I would have thought that they would put an O-ring on it but maybe I'm just being pedantic?



I think it does negatively impact the weather/dust sealing of the body. The design is consistent across all the 'sealed' models - even the 7D (which has a higher level of sealing than the 60D) has no seal for the grip.

In fact, they wouldn't have to have an O-ring all the way around (nor would they - O-ring seals are few and far between outside of the 1-series). The non-gripped body is sealed at the battery door by a foam seal that is on the door itself. It would seem to be very simple to design it such that the seal is on the body where the door connects, and thus a similar surface design on the grip connection would provide equivalent sealing at the battery compartment opening. 

As it is, the 'seal' with the grip attached is only gravity - water flows down. If you use the body with the grip attached, in the rain, and then invert your camera, it seems to me that water that got between body and grip (and the curve would seem to direct it there) will flow 'up' along the battery compartment, reaching the contacts where you obviously don't want water.

This is one reason I prefer a 1-series body for shooting in the rain.


----------



## Heymarkolsen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

Haha rocketdesigner they're some big words your throwing around there! Abstruse though? Really?  

Yeah it's seems a little weak that they couldn't have made a seal on the battery compartment to stop rain and dust. Anyhow I guess I'll just have be extra careful when I'm out in the rain or take the grip off. Thanks again guys loving this forum so much tasty info on here.

Cheers again,

Mark..


----------

